# speedo and odometer 83 733i



## bearone2 (May 7, 2006)

don't work.

is it electric or cable to the wheel/xmsn? 
thanks


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

bearone2 said:


> don't work.
> 
> is it electric or cable to the wheel/xmsn?
> thanks


I had one of these...cable for sure...pretty cars but not very advanced electronically/mechanically. We didn't keep it very long. And it was a 4 speed...figure that out.


----------



## bearone2 (May 7, 2006)

does it go to the xmsn or wheel from the speedo head?

this one's a 5sp and a replacement for my son's nissan maxima, that was crashed. nice upgrade.

now were hans and frans, i drive a turbo porsche.
thanks


----------

